

The Chinese military has a new secret weapon: Lightning-fast trains - vinnyglennon
https://theweek.com/articles/563699/chinese-military-new-secret-weapon-lightningfast-trains

======
CamTin
It would be so incredibly great if we could somehow keep bombarding U.S.
policymakers with propaganda about the incredible military advantage of a
well-developed high-speed train network. Then again, with military procurement
as ludicrously broken as it is, we'd probably end up with an F-35 train that
is amphibious (for the Marines) but which can't top 35MPH or elevations above
Des Moines.

"Mr. President, we cannot allow...a bullet-train gap."

~~~
pcardh0
Bombarding U.S. policymakers with articles about Chinese trains is the weapon.
Any money wasted on trains is money not spent on building weapons that might
work. Train articles are a very effective weapon, California will go bankrupt
building their choo-choo and they will need to borrow money from China to
build it. Win-win.

------
hga
Nobody tell the Prussians about this!

([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austro-
Prussian_War#Speed_of_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austro-
Prussian_War#Speed_of_concentration))

